# Can't seem to make rosemary essential oil work out



## Maythorn (Jul 18, 2012)

I have yet to find a blend where rosemary makes everything better.  I tried it with Lavender and it seemed to make the lavender somewhat bitter.  And a Rosemary Mint fragrance and that smelled like mouthwash to me.  Just don't think I like the scent very much.  It's good for skin and hair, though, if it retains itself in soap that is.


----------



## Genny (Jul 18, 2012)

What does your rosemary smell like?  Is it medicinal smelling? Sweet? Or Herbal?

My favorite blend that has rosemary in it, is a blend of rosemary, lemongrass and spearmint.  Grapefruit and rosemary's pretty good, too.


----------



## lsg (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a rosemary/spearmint blend that I love.  I use more spearmint with just a hint of rosemary.  Rosemary has a very strong fragrance which can easily overpower other scents.


----------



## Maythorn (Jul 19, 2012)

It's medicinal smelling.  I hadn't tried it with spearmint.  I don't what mints the Rosemary Mint FO had in it.  Seemed like peppermint, though.


----------



## whistlernatural (Jul 21, 2012)

I would recommend trying different variations of rosemary... some can have a very strong eucalyptus smell to them and it really over powers everything it comes into contact with.

Lisa
___________________________________
http://www.whistlernaturals.com
http://www.facebook.com/whistlernaturals


----------



## Maythorn (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm kind of stuck with what I bought but I think I heard with lavender and rosemary and some sweet orange it could be much better.  I want the rosemary as the very least of the scent combination and so I'll try rosemary as about 1/4 of the scent if that even.  Thank you.


----------



## motherhues (Aug 10, 2012)

rosemary, used very sparingly, is one of my very favorite straight EOs in soap.  But you REALLY have to use it with a light hand if you want it to be sweet and herbal instead of pungent and ugh!  

I don't use more than 1/2 ounce or 3/4 of an ounce in a 2 lb loaf.  Have you tried it with that little in it?  Even if you have a particularly stinky one (and yes, that is a scientific term, lol) using it at very low percentages will make it much sweeter and nice.


----------



## Maythorn (Aug 18, 2012)

I tried it with some sweet orange and lavender and it rocked pretty nicely.  But the sweet orange won't last in soap.  I have to get the stronger version. of orange essent oil.


----------

